# shells for Compressiceps



## cabinetmkr39 (Dec 11, 2006)

I have a pair of Red Fin Comps , Whats a good shell for them? and were is a good place to buy?
what size shell? fish are 2 1/2 inches


----------



## cpaulus (Apr 30, 2005)

I have never used shells for comps or calvus but have had good luck with these bells.

Click on the breeding bells. This couple is based out of Chicago.

http://www.boesterscichlids.com/priceli ... pplies.htm


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

A friend of mine uses these breeding caves and recommended them to me (first one on the page "Breeding Cave Classic Design").

http://cichlidbreeding.com/products.php?cat=8

I've got five of them scattered throughout my 125 (some burreid some not). Hope this helps


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice rock Razzo! 
Those are some hearty looking chunks.


----------



## cabinetmkr39 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Razzo*
Hello ,thanks for answering my thread, I have another question. Can you house comps and clavus in the same tank 150 gal tang tank?. I have a pair of pearl dot calvus in the tank and want to add a pair of Red fin Comps. What do you keep?


----------



## Charlutz (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey David -

Nice score on those comps. If I had any space, I would have bid you up. I got a $10 bag of shells at Michael's Crafts. It had three or four of the pink mouthed shells you can see in the picture below. My comps have bred repeatedly in them. I have three in the 40g and each of the females took one. Tank is in my storage room so it's not the prettiest, but I included a full tank shot so you could get a better idea of size. The females are maybe 2.5-3" and the male is 5". As for keeping them with the calvus, put them in but keep an eye on them. The males can get territorial. I had mine in with a calvus in my big tank and there was some bullying. TYou'll be hard pressed to salvage any fry out of a community tank. I got none til I put them in the 40 by themselves.


----------



## cabinetmkr39 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Charlutz*
Hey Charlie, Do you know who auctioned these? The Red Fins.


----------



## Charlutz (Mar 13, 2006)

Sorry, I don't. I thought it might have been Pat, but he didn't respond to your other post.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

This is what I use :










Whelk shells...

I also use conch shells.










But the females tend to prefer the whelk shells.

Many places to buy them... but you can also look for them on the beach.


----------



## cabinetmkr39 (Dec 11, 2006)

THANK YOU SARAH, JUST ORDER SOME 4 IN WHELK FROM FLA.


----------

